# Mount show and tell 2007!!!



## Rick Acker

Time to post up your new mounts that you are working on or maybe just got back from your Taxidermist! Everyone should feel free to post their work or mounts! You don't need to be a sponsor! Who's got birds or fish still in the freezer? Time to get them to your taxidermist! Anyway, post em' up...I'll start it off with my brand spankin' new Harlequin!


----------



## rednek

that looks awsome


----------



## WingedShooter7

thats a sweet mount!


----------



## tazzymoto

I just finished my turkeys for the year. How do i post pics?
[siteimg]6465[/siteimg]


----------



## Robert A. Langager

tazzymoto said:


> I just finished my turkeys for the year. How do i post pics?


Check this out.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## ac700wildcat

I'd love to post a pic but i haven't even seen my deer head from two seasons ago yet. Am waiting on my european from this year to show up, but thats with someone else and should be here soon. I'll post when i get em.


----------



## Rick Acker

Come on people...Who else has some mounts to show off? How about Birdman? Haven't heard from Todd in a while? Here's a pheasant that I'm bringing to the NDTA this Weekend in Bismarck!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

You do great work Rick. Here's a smallie replica I just finished up last week.


----------



## huskera

2006 Buck


----------



## huskera

2006 Grouse


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice Rack! First time I've said that without getting slapped...Nice Chicken! LOVE the Smallie...Just got into fishing for bronzebacks this past summer and can't wait to do it again this year...I'll keep you in mind for my 18 incher that I'm going to catch and release this year...Like the replica's better in most cases! Great job and thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Rick, I'm w/ you on the replicas over skin mounts. The one in the picture for instance, has the most realistic mouth interior I've ever seen, and the cast is exeptional! The fins are paper thin and completely transparent. It would take me 40 to 50 hours of epoxy work to achive these results with a sklin mount!!!


----------



## Rick Acker

Turkey looks great! :beer:


----------



## g/o

Rick the pheasant mount is a sure winner, congrats on a fine job as usual!!!


----------



## Rick Acker

Thanks G/O! It's Bob Lacina's!


----------



## swift

I shot this elk in Idaho in October of 2005. He is a clean 7x7 and grossed 365". Taxidermy was done by Nevada Miller. He did an excellent job.


----------



## clampdaddy

Just got this back from the taxi. a couple weeks ago. Hey Tazzymoto That turkey looks sweet!


----------



## arrows

My dad does euros Ill take some pics this week when Im home and post em up hes got a badger a coyote a fallow deer and like 5 white tails done so far!!


----------



## Springer

Swift here is your pic.

[siteimg]6536[/siteimg]

When you post pics from your album just use the [siteimg] Pic # [/siteimg]


----------



## Rick Acker

Now we got this cookin'...That Elk is Awesome! Here's a Barrows Goldeneye on metal reeds that I shot in Alaska this past December!


----------



## strand

Swift, that elk is a sharp looking animal! Where at in ID did you harvest it?

And as always Rick, job well done! :beer:

Do you have any pics from the NDTA show yet?


----------



## swift

I shot it near Cascade ID by the Salmon river. I was there with some people from Williston. The hunt wasn't that great and the outfitter let most of the guys in our group down. It's too bad I think of the bad side of the hunt so much. 9 of us went and that was the only elk taken and the only bull seen. the really cool part of the hunt was I shot that bull while I was sitting next to my dad. We have hunted together for 30 years. Thanks Rick for getting the picture up for me. You do super work and seem like a nice guy as well.


----------



## Wld Fowl

I just got my wood duck back after a little over a year. I made the box.
Ryan


----------



## bratlabs

Nice mounts guys, that elk and woodie are just WOW. You do a hellava job too Rick . :thumb:


----------



## strand

Rick,

Did you take any pics at the state show?


----------



## fishstuffer




----------



## fishstuffer




----------



## fishstuffer




----------



## fishstuffer




----------



## fishstuffer




----------



## fishstuffer




----------



## Rick Acker

Strand...what's up man...Yes, I did, but the wife was kind enough to accidently delete all of them...I've been waiting for MJ to post up on AWF so I can steel them...I'll talk to him...
Fish stuffer...Welcome...Love the Pike and nice job on the rest!


----------



## strand

That sucks Rick, I thought it was a bit odd as you are great at getting pics up for everyone. Oh well, I guess I will have to wait for J1S!

Fishstuffer, Nice! :beer:

Later man,

Kendall


----------



## nomrcy

Here's my 2006 buck. I really like the added dimension that the wall pedestals give to a shoulder mount!


----------



## Sponsy12

The taxidermist could not find a hole in the duck, now called the "Heart Attack Duck"
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_p ... ic_id=6630[/img]


----------



## Rick Acker

I've had at least a couple of birds...Pheasants mainly, that I did not find a single shot hole. It does happen. I concur!


----------



## rednek

here is my partridge mount i got


----------



## Rick Acker

That's a nice partridge! :beer:


----------



## nomrcy

Spring 2006 Gobbler. Mounted by J & K Taxidermy in Fargo.


----------



## nomrcy

2005 Antelope


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Nice job to all. Rick, that Goldeneye is TIGHT!! I'm waiting to see a certain Northern Mallard mount of yours... :wink:

Chris


----------



## Duck Commander

Just got him back from the taxidermist.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Pretty deer, your taxi. took good care of ya!


----------



## WingedShooter7

wooo nice deer!


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a Mallard that was shot up a bit and had lot's of pinfeathers for an end of October bird...Managed to hide some of the problem areas with the pose...The guy who shot it wanted a muddy cornfield, which are fun to put together...Enjoy!


----------



## nowski10

Ya. Great Job Rick. You did a good job covering up those flaws. Nice Job! Those corn fields are pretty sweet. Thats what im mounting my Ross' and blue in.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Good stuff there! That buck has a TON of character! Good job guys!

Chris


----------



## Rick Acker

Starting to get to some of my spring geese...Here's a Ross! Enjoy!


----------



## coyote_buster

this stuff is really cool, who all does this stuff themselves and also does it for others, im wanting to find someone to do some ***** and maybe a coyote when i get them this winter


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Looks good as always Rick. Nice job.

Chris


----------



## Rick Acker

Just testing new pic's...ptarmigan shot by a friend of mine!


----------



## njsimonson

Fishstuffer - That three-trout mount is AMAZING! I think it's even better than your record muskie mount, which is also one of the best.

I own no mounts.


----------



## Rick Acker

Don't ever have time to mount my own birds, but I actually shot this one...


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Nice job Rick, I hope to add to my collection this fall. I'm gunning for a drake pinner and hopefully a nice drake wigeon.

Chris


----------



## gunnertim

My friend shot the old squaw this was his first time layout hunting on LSC ,1st diver and 3rd duck he ever shot Some people get all the luck. Guess i can say i put him on the bird. Heres what I got back past 2 months and the ring neck just wasn't done molting around the neck


----------



## Shooter

how do you get the hide to look as nice as it does in Duck Commander's photos?


----------



## Rick Acker

I flew all the way to Alaska to try to get an Oldsquaw with no luck...Heck, I should of just gone to Michigan!


----------



## cyoung35

Very high quality stuff...all of you. Congratulations on your work, I wish I had the artistic ability to do something like that. Looking foreword to seeing more posts.


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's another Barrow's Goldeneye! These ducks sure mount up nice! Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

This wasn't the biggest '06 buck I mounted, but it was my favorite!


----------



## adbtaxidermy

Silver teal and Cinnamon teal from Argentina and for Rick my longtail!!


----------



## adbtaxidermy

That longtail is not the most mature but dang after a box and a half of misses, he is MY trophy!!!


----------



## Rick Acker

Very Nice BUCK and I love the Silver Teal, nice job on the Ducks! Where did you shoot the Long Tail at? I got shout out on those last year in Alaska!


----------



## adbtaxidermy

Rhode Island! It was a blast!!


----------



## stuffer

some deer from 2006


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thats a kick *** muley!!

Nothing better then a big buck like that hanging on a wall.


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a Spoony for all you Shoveler Lovers out there...


----------



## R y a n

Rick Acker said:


> I flew all the way to Alaska to try to get an Oldsquaw with no luck...Heck, I should of just gone to Michigan!


You should come out to Washington Rick... we have 'em out here too... might be cheaper yet..


----------



## nomrcy

2006 ND Prairie Chicken


----------



## averyghg

rick you're a freak of nature with some of the work you do!!!!


----------



## goosetalk

Here are some the mounts I have now. I am getting anxious to get my Ross goose and a Hybrid Mallard/Black duck back.


























Here is the hybrid I am waiting on...


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a Blue Winged Teal I put together over the weekend. Eclipse Drake!


----------



## buff




----------



## itchy

My redhead. Bad picture. in my office until I get the basement finished.


----------



## NDJ

From mid-Oct 2007


----------



## Turkeyroost2

This is my 2007 "Taxidermy Competition" Turkey.


----------



## Turkeyroost2

These pics are of the non-typical world record eastern wild turkey that we mounted a while back.


















The Turkey Roost 
Drake morris
[email protected]


----------



## Feather Freeks

pheasant and deer i put together! rick i have to hand it to ya, ur an amazing bird artist. w.o.w


----------

